# Spanish campsites



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

:roll: We're off to Spain for the winter but only second time of doing this and didn't get further down than Benicassim as we don't know any camp sites further down that aren't terribly expensive. We only pay 10 euros in Benicassim. Anyone know of a match to this further down please? We don't want to wild camp. Rosmic


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

All depends how long you intend to stay, most of the campsites have special rates for long stays. 
La Manga and Oliva I recall are around the 10 euros per night for 60 nights and over, with other rates for 7,14 and 30 nights.

Charlie


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Would recommend Camping Bahia at Santa Pola We stayed there for two months two years ago 8 Euros a night plus electric.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always find this a usefull website

vaya


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Charlie, thanks for your answer. Do you know which site you are referring to in Olivia. We will be in Spain for 4 months all told. Romsic


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eurocamping is the one at Oliva , english owned , and the best resturante I've come across , But I would think most of these sites would be booked. The best winter weather is further south Motril to Malaga .


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Correct, Eurocamping was the one I was referring to

Charlie


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

I guess it also depends a bit on what you want to do - walking, biking, sightseeing, are you happy with non-spanish environment, and whether you have transport to get to shops, WiFi etc. A nice site in the middle of nowhere is no good with no transport.

Generally all decent sites are expensive for stays of a few days. You really need to be looking at a month or so to get the cost down. Or, use some discount system - many people use the ASCI discount card which is great for the shorter stays. (see Vicarious Books website for details).

A little further south than your Benecassim is a site at Javea, called Camping Javea. It is an ACSI site so max 14 euros, or go for the longterm discounts. Shops and beach within walking distance.

Graham


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

We have been to site cuevas mar near the village of 04618 palomames at cuevas del almanzoora .almaeria.you can walk to village 10 mins for shoping or large super market 15 mins.allso maket on sunday drinking water [free] on site.this year internet[cost?] or go to village [FOC]


----------

